# Mantis Website



## Rib (Nov 30, 2005)

Over the last few months I've noticed alot of people who are getting into Mantids asking alot of questions here. I know it can be frustrating for people that have been here for some time, but its easy to forget just how little information there is out there. I've started a website, partly because my interest in Mantids is such that I want to constantly be corrected and to learn new things, also because I want to share this information with other people. So please take a look at the site. If you want to add something, which I know some of you will: for example Rick, Yen Saw, Ian and Christian seam to be walking Mantis bibles so please take the oppertunity to check it out and mail me with extra information. I want to be constantly adding and expanding to the site.

http://www.rjbmantids.co.uk/

cheers in advance

p.s. even if your new to mantids yourself, im also looking for spelling mistakes!  I've also got a Mantis to give away, so i'll give it to one person that gives me a good constructive email

my email is on the site, but for searchings sake its [email protected]


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 1, 2005)

very nice well set out and easy to navigate


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice site. I am jealous. There are a lot of techniques on the proper way to keep mantids. You just have to take all of them and find what works best for you.


----------



## Rib (Dec 1, 2005)

> Nice site. I am jealous. There are a lot of techniques on the proper way to keep mantids. You just have to take all of them and find what works best for you.


No need to be jealous, theres nothing to say anything you think should be put there wont be. Also at the moment as someone pointed out to me the site is very UK biased. I wanted to find someone in the US (and other parts of the world for that matter) who has had experience with difference sources of live food. I.e. recommended sites and ones that have given you problems, be it with delivery times or unhealthy live food. Care to share your wealth of links?


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 1, 2005)

i had noticed the uk biased thing but i thought that was good all other sites i have looked at that are good have always been usa biased

probably as the us has mantids naturally its probably more widespread hobby thanhere


----------



## Rib (Dec 1, 2005)

> i had noticed the uk biased thing but i thought that was good all other sites i have looked at that are good have always been usa biased probably as the us has mantids naturally its probably more widespread hobby thanhere


where abouts are you from?


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 1, 2005)

in the lake district, North west of england

town = Barrow in Furness


----------



## Rib (Dec 1, 2005)

I went there hiking once, my god that makes me feel old!


----------



## lullaby10 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Rib, I like your site. Very easy to navigate and understand. I like that you put in a glossary


----------



## scitch (Dec 2, 2005)

very cool site well done easy to use and informative


----------



## Ian (Dec 2, 2005)

Looking good Rob  

Cheers,

Ian

p.s- Just realised it was in flash, pretty swanky!


----------



## hortus (Dec 2, 2005)

> i had noticed the uk biased thing but i thought that was good all other sites i have looked at that are good have always been usa biased probably as the us has mantids naturally its probably more widespread hobby thanhere


acctually its retty much the opposite

i dont acctually know another person in real life that cares about bugs. heck i hardly know anyone who isnt so consumed with money that they arent so preoccupied with working and trying to look better than the next door people that they have no time for other things , like life

weve found a way to milk every penny out of birth, death, and everything in between. and it definatly shows in our lack of culture


----------



## Rib (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks for all the good comments  

regarding my UK bias, would someone who lives in the US please email me and let me know which sites/places you get your mantidsa and live food from. I know i can quite easily find some myself, but I only want ones that have been recommended; ones that are good


----------

